# Best date ever...



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been visiting my boyfriend upstate (Schenectady) for the week, and he's finishing off the visit by taking me on a date...to local fish stores and then out to eat.

Does this kid know me or what?! Hahahaha.

Maybe my 5-gallon will finally be stocked...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Awesome he's a keeper IMO


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha I think so! Unfortunately, none of the stores had what I was looking for, but he acted very interested when I started talking to him about the nitrogen cycle and proper tank-stocking levels.

I got him a 2.5gal with a betta already...heh.....soon my MTS will infect him... 

Anyone else have stories of romantic partners involved in this great hobby?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

So this "date" involves fish stores and dinner?....

Does your boyfriend have a sister?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I set up a 10G tank for my girlfriend with a pleco and 4 male guppies. We lost a guppy due to the cycle and she cried.

But whenever she's sad, she says she watches her pleco. I get a call at least once a day of her laughing hysterically saying "The pleco's on the wall going NOM NOM NOM"


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Unfortunately, no, COM, he's an only child 

Oh, the "surprise restaurant" he took me to was a sushi place...hahaha. Neither of us eat fish (both vegetarians) but the nori (seaweed) was fitting.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trashion said:


> but the nori (*seaweed*) was fitting.


Is not that not *very 1st class groceries* Julie???

In the PETA thread FC posted concerning sushi but I did not respond.

In West Texas the "yum yum" meaties are not a problem but the "yum yum" seaweed really is (even for the two sushi bars in San Angelo).

TR


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Only a few months after I started in the hobby, my hubby bought me my 55 gallon with a stand for my anniversary. <3


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

It's so good though!

And Buggy, that's great 

Maybe he'll get me a pair of sparkling gouramis for Valentine's Day


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have had a couple of ok dates..but never a great date...maybe in the next life...lol


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

ill take you on a FANTACTIC date john, just get up to boston


----------

